# Avoid Spanglish



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

Wife and daughter went tonight and *HATED IT*. both just said it is beyond stupid. But they are enjoying laughing about how stupid it was together so it was not a total loss.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll get my wifes opinion (as I didn't see it) and get back to you on this. Daughters too if she's willing.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 2, 2005)

Adam, Hope you don't mind: Avoid Oceans 12. They owe me $8. Worse than bad!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

I cannot stomach George Clooney! But thanks for the advice, I'll spread the word.

Paul;

My wife says reading that does help her realize the subtel moral truths portrayed in the movie. The moral decisions between being rich and being good and how being rich can keep you from being a good person (Tea Leone's character).

But she says the "over the top" characters ruined ALOT of the value lessons. Only reading that review caused her to pause and consider some of the decency of the lessons within the film.


----------



## Craig (Jan 2, 2005)

Spanglish is a movie my wife and I will be seeing....will let y'all know what we think. 

I liked Punch Drunk Love.

We saw (on a different note) Phantom of the Opera (movie version). It was a good one. I recommend it.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 2, 2005)

What ? I loved Ocean's 12! The main thing is that the movie forces you to pay attention - blink out, go to the bathroom, go get snacks and you'll get back and wonder 'what in the world is going on' ? If you like 11, 12 is even funnier, in my opinion.


----------

